# SSP mess



## axbat (Jan 22, 2009)

faced HDD crash, installed 6.3 (the distro i head on hands) and upped to 6.4.

while installing necessary for me software faced the problem that makes me insane by now while installing from ports:

/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lssp

it looks like the system lacks SSP library, right? But i can't get, what made the system need it? and is there a knob to disable using the library in my case?

already rebuilt world && kernel, ports rebuild is in progress, but will that help?


----------



## trev (Jan 23, 2009)

axbat said:
			
		

> it looks like the system lacks SSP library, right? But i can't get, what made the system need it?



It's part of the installed gcc (/usr/src/contrib/gcclibs/libssp). I would imagine part of the system uses it or it wouldn't have been included in the base system. If it's missing, you may be missing other things as well?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 23, 2009)

Firstly, are you sure it's actually missing? You should find it in /lib as libssp.so.0. If it's there, do ldconfig -m /lib and try again.


----------



## axbat (Jan 26, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Firstly, are you sure it's actually missing? You should find it in /lib as libssp.so.0. If it's there, do ldconfig -m /lib and try again.



no chance =) well, after csup srcs it should be here. well, anyway, thanks, will go investigate the loss


----------

